# My 125 Malawi hap/peacock aquarium



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

Just wanted to show the forum my 125 see what everyone thought of it.  
full tank shot









here are some shots of my fish










"Red dragon"










"Red shoulder"










"Blue neon (mystery fish)"










"Sulfur head"










"Deep water"










"Blue orchid"










"Electric blue"

There are a lot of other haps/peacocks in here but Its such a hassle to get a decent picture without them thinking its time for food :/


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Looking GREAT to me :thumb:


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Very nice. I love the subdued lighting. Could you tell us more about that?


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

Sure! The tank is 6ft. I have a 36 in. Current Orbit Marine LED and 2x 24 in. Current True Lumen LED that i got at the LFS 50% off . The Orbit marine i set at 100% white and depending on my mood change the actinic light % from 20-40%. The true lumen setup is one 12,000k white strip and one 453NM Actinic strip. Its all just sitting on the top of the tank right over the middle. The lights are obviously a lot shorter than the tank, so the 3 lights are very intense within that 24 in. and then the rest of the 36 in light fills in a little bit more heading out from the middle until the light fades toward the ends of the tank. I have messed around with other lights to illuminate the whole tank but, I really like the lights as they are now kinda acting as a spot light on the rocks.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Interesting! I'm running a 48" Current Satellite Plus on my tank, and often use a setting with the RGB lights at full and the white LEDs at zero for a similar effect. Really makes my fish's colors pop.

I've been toying with the idea of switching to an Orbit Marine for the convenience of a timer. I just wasn't sure how it would compare, but those blues look great!


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

The actinic light really makes the blues pop for sure. I am using the current freshwater led + on my 55 and i just don't like it nearly as much as this light on my 125. I had a 48 in coral life 10,000k/ actinic T5 light that burnt out ( I think it got wet or something) and it just hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

what kind of rocks do you have in there? I took all mine out of the 75, but I'm setting up a 125 and I may try again.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm going to have to get me one of those Dragon Bloods, just gorgeous


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Awesome scape and photos. Subdued lighting is my preference as well. Great job!


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Love the pic of the red shoulder. The way the light only lights the center is cool too.


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

Scott Bryant - The rocks were from my local pond/landscape supply store. They were labeled as Zebra rock. My geologist friend said that its Gneiss with quartz but didn't say what the parent rock might be.

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 
I'll try to add some more photos of the other fish.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

they shut down our local rack place...they were taking people for granite.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Scott Bryant said:


> they shut down our local rack place...they were taking people for granite.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice - love your aquascape. Be starting my first Malawi tank in January (125 gallon). Thanks for the inspiration.

Russ


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

A couple more pics of my fish 
"Rubescens"










"Rhodesii"


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Pretty cool I like the spot light look for sure, one of my favorite Aquarium images on this site.


----------

